# Tivo Bolt,Verizon Fios and PPV Events?



## jmy2469 (Oct 19, 2015)

I plan on ordering a Tivo Bolt and two mini's for the other televisions in my house. I have Verizon FIOS right now. I like to watch MMA PPV events every once in awhile. Is it possible to still get these using the Tivo Bolt? Thanks for the info.


----------



## puterart (Nov 12, 2015)

So I've been using a cable card inside of a computer for about a year now and I order pretty much every UFC PPV. I was able to order the fights by calling Verizon and then when you go to channel 1001 you can watch the PPV. I just bought a Bolt and I see no reason to believe it won't work the same way,which means you won't be able to order it through your remote. 

Ordering by calling isn't terrible but it's not great either. The customer service reps are mostly in the Philippines and take care of your order quickly but because of the time zone difference they can have a tendency to order the 4am replay of the fight card for the following day. That's happened to me at least twice so you just need to confirm the time of the event. 

I'm very confident it will work but I'll let you know for sure tomorrow night when I order the Rousey fight.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

I posted the same in the general forum the other day. Worked great for me with UFC 193. Was able to stream on my Minis and recorded as well.


----------



## jmy2469 (Oct 19, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------



## puterart (Nov 12, 2015)

Worked like a charm . . . and what a main event!


----------

